# HR44 & HR24 Networking



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

Had HR44-500 installed Monday. Second receiver is new HR24-700. 

The HR44 is connected to the internet via built-in wireless (no external cinema connection kit needed.)

Both receivers report SWM connected.
Both receivers report Coax not connected.
HR44 reports internet connected.
HR24 reports internet not connected.

Each receiver is working fine on its own, but neither receiver sees the other in Whole-Home. I thought Directv connected them thru the coax. Is there something I need to set up.

And then, does the HR24 need it's own cinema connection kit? I thought all receivers were supposed to be able to connect to the internet thru the one in the HR44. (Or is this because of the network problem?)

Directv seems to offer very little documentation about setup.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

All things being equal, they should see each other and the HR44 should provide internet to the DECA network.

Sounds like there's a band stop filter somewhere blocking the DECA signal or they're somehow separated from each other on the coax. How is each receiver connected to the dish? Do you have a SWiM LNB or separate module? How are the lines split from the dish/SWiM module to the receivers?

OK another question...

Have you run the network setup in the system menu and what does the status in the WHDVR menu say?


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

Go Beavs said:


> All things being equal, they should see each other and the HR44 should provide internet to the DECA network.
> 
> Sounds like there's a band stop filter somewhere blocking the DECA signal or they're somehow separated from each other on the coax. How is each receiver connected to the dish? Do you have a SWiM LNB or separate module? How are the lines split from the dish/SWiM module to the receivers?
> 
> ...


Line from SwiM LNB to 2-way splitter (outside).
One line from splitter to power inserter module - then to HR44.
Other line from splitter to HR24.
No other modules.

I have run network setup on both receivers. It was successful on the HR44 but not the HR24.
Both receivers say cannot find another dvr.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Did you run Whole Home setup? Did you reboot the '24?

If no joy, I'd run Advanced setup, but without changing anything.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you have a DECA or ethernet cable attached to the HR24? If so, remove it and reboot. And rebooting both receivers isn't a bad idea anyway.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> Did you run Whole Home setup? Did you reboot the '24?
> 
> If no joy, I'd run Advanced setup, but without changing anything.





JBv said:


> Do you have a DECA or ethernet cable attached to the HR24? If so, remove it and reboot. And rebooting both receivers isn't a bad idea anyway.


No ethernet cables - only coax into both boxes. On the HR24, I've used advanced setup both with default settings and settings that match my home network and rebooted several times. Not sure how to explicitly run Whole Home setup.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Well you can check under Settings->Whole Home->Status and it will probably say Whole Home Authorized, No Networked DVRs found at this time (if it says whole home is not authorized then get online and make sure the charge is on your account, then resend all authorizations to both receivers).

I'm curious, if you restore network defaults on the 24 and 44 and then do NOT connect to the Internet with the 44 does it show the HR24 under the Whole Home Status page, and does the 24 show the 44?


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

JBv said:


> Well you can check under Settings->Whole Home->Status and it will probably say Whole Home Authorized, No Networked DVRs found at this time (if it says whole home is not authorized then get online and make sure the charge is on your account, then resend all authorizations to both receivers).
> 
> I'm curious, if you restore network defaults on the 24 and 44 and then do NOT connect to the Internet with the 44 does it show the HR24 under the Whole Home Status page, and does the 24 show the 44?


Yes, they both say Whole Home Authorized and No Networked DVRs found.

I will try your suggestion when I get home tonight and report back. Thanks!!


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

jacinkcmo said:


> Yes, they both say Whole Home Authorized and No Networked DVRs found.
> 
> I will try your suggestion when I get home tonight and report back. Thanks!!


I noticed in the first post you said it was a new HR24-700. This does not exist, there is only an HR20-700 (silver) and HR23-700 (black with buttons) and then HR24-100/HR24-200/HR24-500 (touch panels).
If its an HR20 or HR23 then yes it needs a DECA with a cable in the top Ethernet port for MRV to work. if thats the receiver you have then call DirecTV and get them to send you a DECA for free.
If its an HR24 then I'm getting stumped (unless like Laxguy said there's a band-stop filter located somewhere)

Edit: I reread some of your old posts and it looks like you have (had?) an HR23. This would most certainly need a DECA and without that you would get no Internet or MRV to the HR23.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

JBv said:


> I noticed in the first post you said it was a new HR24-700. This does not exist, there is only an HR20-700 (silver) and HR23-700 (black with buttons) and then HR24-100/HR24-200/HR24-500 (touch panels). If its an HR20 or HR23 then yes it needs a DECA with a cable in the top Ethernet port for MRV to work. if thats the receiver you have then call DirecTV and get them to send you a DECA for free. If its an HR24 then I'm getting stumped (unless like Laxguy said there's a band-stop filter located somewhere) Edit: I reread some of your old posts and it looks like you have (had?) an HR23. This would most certainly need a DECA and without that you would get no Internet or MRV to the HR23.


My mistake - I DID have an HR23-700, but when they installed the Genie, the installer determined it would no longer even boot, so he replaced it with an HR24-200. Sorry about that.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

jacinkcmo said:


> My mistake - I DID have an HR23-700, but when they installed the Genie, the installer determined it would no longer even boot, so he replaced it with an HR24-200. Sorry about that.


Well then I stand by trying to restore defaults on both and not connecting the HR44 to the internet, and seeing if they see each other...that way you can at least rule out the HR44's WiFi DECA.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

jacinkcmo said:


> Had HR44-500 installed Monday. Second receiver is new HR24-700.
> 
> The HR44 is connected to the internet via built-in wireless (no external cinema connection kit needed.)
> 
> ...


This is the problem...unless they both report "Coax connected" you will not get whole home working. Try rerunning "Satellite Setup" - this usually works to reset the coax connection to look for a coax network.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

JBv said:


> Well then I stand by trying to restore defaults on both and not connecting the HR44 to the internet, and seeing if they see each other...that way you can at least rule out the HR44's WiFi DECA.


Tried this but same result.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

Diana C said:


> This is the problem...unless they both report "Coax connected" you will not get whole home working. Try rerunning "Satellite Setup" - this usually works to reset the coax connection to look for a coax network.


Are there any "gotchas" I should know about before running "satellite setup" - sounds like something that could get me into real trouble!

Thanks.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

jacinkcmo said:


> Are there any "gotchas" I should know about before running "satellite setup" - sounds like something that could get me into real trouble!
> 
> Thanks.


No, shouldn't be any gotchas. It's pretty straightforward, especially with a SWiM LNB.

I wonder if the PI is blocking the DECA signal. You could try (temporarily) moving it outside in the incoming coax to the splitter for troubleshooting.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

I am very curious to know what this turns out to be!


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

jacinkcmo said:


> Are there any "gotchas" I should know about before running "satellite setup" - sounds like something that could get me into real trouble!
> 
> Thanks.


You should be able to just "next" through the screens. The basic problem is that the DVRs are not recognizing the coax network. If the satellite setup goes through without reporting errors the only remaining issue would be something that is blocking the network signal frequencies. That could be a bad (or non-green label) splitter, a band stop filter, an old diplexer or some other cabling issue. This could also be caused by unterminated ports on a splitter, but you say you only have a 2 way which feeds the two DVRs, so that's not the problem here.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

Diana C said:


> You should be able to just "next" through the screens. The basic problem is that the DVRs are not recognizing the coax network. If the satellite setup goes through without reporting errors the only remaining issue would be something that is blocking the network signal frequencies. That could be a bad (or non-green label) splitter, a band stop filter, an old diplexer or some other cabling issue. This could also be caused by unterminated ports on a splitter, but you say you only have a 2 way which feeds the two DVRs, so that's not the problem here.


OK, I reran satellite setup on both boxes and then rebooted both, but still no luck. There is one cable that was not supplied by Directv, so I'm going to replace it a CAT6 coax? I don't know if this will make a difference. Otherwise I'll have to schedule dtv to came back and fix it. (It shouldn't be this hard! lol)

Thanks for everyone's help!!


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

I should have said RG6 for coax.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

Final result - yesterday, the tech spent about 4 hours trying various things. He replaced several cables and then replaced both boxes. Replacing the hr44 seemed to do the trick - now whole-home works and the hr24 connects to the internet via the hr44. So now I'm a happy camper. (Not sure why the DTV techs don't seem to be able to better diagnose things....and neither this one or the original installer knew what an AM-21 was.)

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

Glad they got it working. I had the same problem when I got my HR34. After plugging everything my HR34 and HR24 couldn't see each other. Called tech support. A young lady answered and it didn't take long to figure out she was probably new and had no clue what I was talking about. After several minutes of frustration on both our parts of her trying to understand what my problem was we were suddenly disconnected. I called back and got a young man. Again after several minutes of frustration on both our parts of him trying to understand my problem we were suddenly disconnected. So I called back a third time and got another young lady. In less than a minute she understood what my problem was. Unfortunately it took almost an hour of doing this and that but we finally got it working.

In this example only 33% of techs contacted had a clue as to what my problem was and how to go about fixing it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Did you try anything on your own or with help from DBSTalk?


----------



## vbush (Aug 22, 2006)

Exact same setup as OP. HR44 shows connected to Internet, Whole Home status slows connected, but MOCA showed coax not connected. The HR24 slows connected to Internet, Whole Home status shows connected, and coax network shows connected. Whole Home and Internet are working on both receivers. Shouldn't the HR44 show coax connected on MOCA? I guess my question is Whole Home working in unsupported mode? Should I be concerned that MOCA shows coax not connected?


----------

